# Topwater Action 7-14-13



## royski (Apr 16, 2012)

Decided to hit the water yesterday morning to try and find some trout. Took the new Jet Kayak GT to West Bay and hit the shallows on the south shoreline. Fish were blowing up everywhere so I tied on my chartreuse skitterwalk jr and tore em up. Caught 16 trout to 22" and 5 rat reds. Kept a stringer of the 15"-18" trout for fish fry. The jet kayak allowed me to cruise the shallow flats (10"-20") without disturbing all the feeding fish. Also took the kayak gigging last night for a quick limit of flatties;

read gigging post here: 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=508935


----------



## royski (Apr 16, 2012)

*Location*

For those who asked, all fish were caught just west of Jamaica Beach near the shoreline


----------

